

How a call from a “Good Samaritan” derailed these mother's lives - ern
http://www.salon.com/2015/04/19/what_a_horrible_mother_moms_arrested_for_leaving_their_kids_in_the_car/

======
blueflow
Is this a thing only happening in the US? I mean, this is serious abuse of
law.

